# Pattern with the quarry



## MrsResetti (Dec 6, 2017)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this but I don't think the ore contents in the rocks at Shovelstrike Quarry are changing. I always go for the rocks on the outer surface and only get silver/gold. I've been following this pattern for the past week and have not had a single sapphire, ruby or emerald etc - Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## angiepie (Dec 6, 2017)

They have changed once on me but yes, they pretty much are all the same each time.

I didn't like my outcome of the quarry once and got out of the game, reloaded and re did the quarry with much better results lol


----------



## shayx (Dec 6, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this change occurred when the Christmas event started?  I too have yet to see ruby/sapphire since.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 6, 2017)

i got three sapphires this morning


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't think there's a pattern, its completely random.


----------



## lPeachy (Dec 6, 2017)

I've noticed it rarely changes on me but it has a few times.
It kind of runs in veins though, has anyone else noticed that? 
Like silver/gold is always directly connected to silver/gold for me, if i follow the natural line the rocks follow that is.


----------



## J087 (Dec 6, 2017)

Only getting gold and silver lately. Saphire and Ruby appear to be worth more though


----------



## Soigne (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah I agree with the vein thing, I got 1 silver and 4 golds this morning and they were all right next to each other.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

Lately, I've noticed that I'm only getting silver and gold. However, I think this has a lot to do with the event, as I have only been doing the Candy Cane Quarry. Any other time, I get a ruby or sapphire at least once. I think they just want to maximize the amount of candy canes people get, even if it means reducing the amount of bells you earn from it.


----------



## Shele (Dec 7, 2017)

Isn't gold and silver worth more than sapphires and rubies? I haven't really noticed. Lol


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 7, 2017)

When candy canes are the featured resource all the rocks are either silver or gold. All other resources still have sapphires and rubies.

The silver and gold rocks net more resources, the sapphires and rubies net more bells.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 8, 2017)

Quarry yesterday -

3sapphires, 1 ruby, one silver.

1,380 bells, 1 cute essence.

Worst quarry to date for me! Lol


----------

